# Bleeding post EC



## Lovejoyslady (Jan 23, 2010)

wonder if anyone can help/reassure me. i had quite a bit of bleeding after EC yesterday. Dried up last night. But when I went to the loo about an hour ago, fresh, red blood (enough to fill panty liner) and (sorry if tmi) a clot the size of two peas. Doc said not to worry unless clots, so now worried. Have phoned clinic and waiting for a call back but wondered if anyone else had experienced this. I'm worrying more than i probably should as I didn't have any bleeding last time. They said yesterday it wouldn't be my lining shedding as they don't touch that area, probably just a blood vessel. 

Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Just wanted to send you a    and to say that I hope that you've heard back from the clinic by now and that everything's OK.

Good luck with your tx.

Ellie


----------



## Lovejoyslady (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Ellie - doctor said not to worry unless it gets worse again. Still have light spotting but hopefully it's clearing up and won't effect ET chances.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

That's great news.  Good luck with ET and your 2ww.        


Ellie


----------

